# Lost my faith in humanity....for the month of June at least...



## Robdjents (Jun 9, 2020)

Went to st louis to sell a quad yesterday and the dude i met tried to steal it...he couldn't get it shifted out of 1st gear so he got tackled off it and got his ass beat....his skin color doesnt matter at all it just shows all people suck..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 9, 2020)

SMH.... Damn you drove it to him and he tried jacking it?


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn that’s crazy, you call the police and pursue charges?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 9, 2020)

His color doesn't matter is all you need to tell me.

You should have let him have it, you know, for oppression and all...


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 9, 2020)

What a low life, glad you got your quad back! Hopefully he learned his lesson...probably didnt...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 9, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> His color doesn't matter is all you need to tell me.
> 
> You should have let him have it, you know, for oppression and all...



Ruff Riders!!!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 9, 2020)

Good grief. The balls on that guy. I reckon. He should be more familiar with the workings of sh!t he’s trying to steal. 
goof for you, he needed an a$$ whipping.


----------



## simplesteve (Jun 9, 2020)

I seen a video of some guys trying to steal a car that was a Manual. ... Couldn't drive a stick , so police ended up getting there before they could figure it out. 

Glad you didn't get your shit jacked though man.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 9, 2020)

Hopes he took a beating, not just slapped around


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 9, 2020)

People are really shady anymore.  Lazy pieces of shit that want everything given to them and don't wanna work for anything.  Cartoons are better to watch than the news


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 9, 2020)

RustyShackelford said:


> Good grief. The balls on that guy. I reckon. He should be more familiar with the workings of sh!t he’s trying to steal.
> goof for you, he needed an a$$ whipping.



Exactly....there were people around and everything...people no longer surprise me


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 9, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> SMH.... Damn you drove it to him and he tried jacking it?



Key word ...tried..lol...i didnt call police i figured his ass whoopin was good enough..just loaded my quad back up and bounced


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ass beatings should always be given equally to all tht deserve them!


----------



## Beserker (Jun 9, 2020)

Police wouldn’t have done anything anyway. Probably arrest you for A&B.  I hope you left em in a pool of blood.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 10, 2020)

Give us some more details. How did it happen? You unloaded it before he gave you money right? Then you were talking to him and he just jumped on it and tried to ride off? How was that going to work? Didn't he drive a truck to meet you?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 10, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Give us some more details. How did it happen? You unloaded it before he gave you money right? Then you were talking to him and he just jumped on it and tried to ride off? How was that going to work? Didn't he drive a truck to meet you?



His mom im guessing brought him and he said he lived around corner...she drove off and he said he would ride it home i was like ok whatever you wanna do so i unloaded it and started chatting all seemed well even the park ranger stopped to see what was up saw it was just a deal and didnt give us any shit...i figured right away he didnt know how to ride so i let him sit on it...he started it and got it going was just doing circles in parking lot all seemed well then he jetted across the feild..then i pursued on foot...had he known how to shift he would have been gone.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 10, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> His mom im guessing brought him and he said he lived around corner...she drove off and he said he would ride it home i was like ok whatever you wanna do so i unloaded it and started chatting all seemed well even the park ranger stopped to see what was up saw it was just a deal and didnt give us any shit...i figured right away he didnt know how to ride so i let him sit on it...he started it and got it going was just doing circles in parking lot all seemed well then he jetted across the feild..then i pursued on foot...had he known how to shift he would have been gone.


Man that is ****ed. How did you have it listed? Marketplace?


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 10, 2020)

yes they do


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 10, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Man that is ****ed. How did you have it listed? Marketplace?



Craigslist......fukkin craigslist


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 10, 2020)

Beserker said:


> Police wouldn’t have done anything anyway. Probably arrest you for A&B.



That's what I was thinking :^ /


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 10, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Damn that’s crazy, you call the police and pursue charges?



For what??? To make things more complicated..no thanks...plus he was a young kid i hardly think locking him in a cage is the way solve things...he caught a little ass whoopin and hopefully is smarter now...i didnt hurt him bad i just dont have it in me but i made sure he knew he ****ed up...and yea chances are i would have gotten charger for a hate crime cuz he happened to be black...the police would have only made this worse for everyone imo


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 15, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> For what??? To make things more complicated..no thanks...plus he was a young kid i hardly think locking him in a cage is the way solve things...he caught a little ass whoopin and hopefully is smarter now...i didnt hurt him bad i just dont have it in me but i made sure he knew he ****ed up...and yea chances are i would have gotten charger for a hate crime cuz he happened to be black...the police would have only made this worse for everyone imo


 yup they probably wouldhave taken you to jail


----------



## Trump (Jun 15, 2020)

I would love to see that on tape, worlds most stupid criminals


----------



## German89 (Jun 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> I would love to see that on tape, worlds most stupid criminals



lmao

there was a show called COPS. it was great for that.

On a side note.  If this happens to anyone.. I mean the guys a idiot. You'd just have to tell the cops his number, and if he gets caught with stolen property well.. that's his ass.


----------



## Bigblake (Jun 15, 2020)

Glad it wasnt me, always carry going to those deals. ****in idiots! Glad you got it back!


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 15, 2020)

Bigblake said:


> Glad it wasnt me, always carry going to those deals. ****in idiots! Glad you got it back!



I always carry but having something stolen isnt grounds to shoot someone..at least not where i live


----------



## German89 (Jun 15, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> I always carry but having something stolen isnt grounds to shoot someone..at least not where i live



You just make it visible?  Unless he's strapped too then.. Kinda cancels out.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> You just make it visible?  Unless he's strapped too then.. Kinda cancels out.




That's the thing, having to know the gun laws in each individual state.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> lmao
> 
> there was a show called COPS. it was great for that.
> 
> On a side note.  If this happens to anyone.. I mean the guys a idiot. You'd just have to tell the cops his number, and if he gets caught with stolen property well.. that's his ass.



True. Unless he calls with a burner cell.


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> You just make it visible?  Unless he's strapped too then.. Kinda cancels out.



That's kinda one of the rules of carrying a gun. You don't pull it out unless you're going to use it. (It's not to be used as a threat)
You don't shoot something you don't aim to kill/destroy. (You shoot to kill, not injure or maim)
To carry a lethal weapon assumes great responsibility.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 16, 2020)

Well there are 2 types of people now days, good and bad.

I'm a law abiding citizen with a side order of sheer ****ing insanity.


----------



## chandy (Jun 16, 2020)

shit u should have at least took some gas money from him while you beat his ass:32 (18):


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 16, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Craigslist......fukkin craigslist


ugggg... yeah craigslist is like a 50% chance of getting jacked these days. As much as i despise facebook, it’s one of the better places to sell shit. You can somewhat vet people at least.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> You just make it visible?  Unless he's strapped too then.. Kinda cancels out.



Or as soon as he gets out of his car, blast two warning shots in the air, call him a mofo, insist on conducting the transaction in the back of your windowless van, and tell him he can keep the sock you stuck in his mouth.

That’s how German rolls


----------



## German89 (Jun 16, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Or as soon as he gets out of his car, blast two warning shots in the air, call him a mofo, insist on conducting the transaction in the back of your windowless van, and tell him he can keep the sock you stuck in his mouth.
> 
> That’s how German rolls



And he better be grateful for the fukin sock i am ALLOWING him to keep.  

Now I don't have a pair, fuk.  Whos the next victim.


----------



## German89 (Jun 16, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> True. Unless he calls with a burner cell.



LOL yup, there goes that then.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 16, 2020)

It won't help now but one thing I've read is that when you're looking to meet up with a rando to do a craigslist deal, make the meet-up spot the local police dept. They'll have cameras everywhere and if the person refuses to meet there, you know why.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

Well brother... Some people are born human and the rest of us... well we spend our entire lives trying to get there.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 26, 2020)

Should have hollered bro!  I can't see the arch from my place but I ain't so far.  Always nice to have another pair of eyes and hands when money might be changing hand


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jun 26, 2020)

DK nailed it! Iron1 answer is the smartest lol. Full time carry here in Midwest! If you pull it someone is going to die. Thems the rules. I Second Rob can’t shoot dirt bag thief driving away with your shit. How ever if he is at all heading my direction, that’s his last day here. Be safe brothers and German :32 (1):
P.S. German Shepard would of loved to chew and that ass!!! STOP FIGHTING AND ILL TAKE HIM OFF..... Maybe lol


----------

